# Can you move aquarium decorations around in a established aquarium?



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

Can you move aquarium decorations around in a established aquarium. Things like drift wood and fake rocks. With out cause to much of a problem like fish loss?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Sure, you can move the decor around. You also want to be sure to vacuum the substrate under the decor maybe once a month or so as gunk can collect underneath it.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I move everything in my tanks around on a fairly regular basis, Take things out, put new in, Never have a problem, Your main cycle is in your Gravel and Filter, Mess to much with those and you might get a problem, But anything else is pretty open game.

But it is important to do a regular gravel vac, just don't over do it


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

i agree with the people above.....you can also use some old tank water (during a water change) and swish around your plants and rocks too


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

JohnnyD44 said:


> i agree with the people above.....you can also use some old tank water (during a water change) and swish around your plants and rocks too


Agree with others, but question here--what do you mean by using old tank water during a water change?


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

somtimes I will swish around my plants or decor in bucket of old tank water just to get any debri off of them....i use the water I drain out of my tank into a 5 gallon bucket then swish the plants in that, rather than tap water or the sink which contains chlorine....it probably doesn't do much but it makes me feel better lol


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

JohnnyD44 said:


> somtimes I will swish around my plants or decor in bucket of old tank water just to get any debri off of them....i use the water I drain out of my tank into a 5 gallon bucket then swish the plants in that, rather than tap water or the sink which contains chlorine....it probably doesn't do much but it makes me feel better lol


OK, fine. I read the original post as possibly meaning you used old tank water for the water change, and I thought, surely not... glad to see I misunderstood you. Keep swishing.


----------

